# Lost Key Marina Looking to Hire a DOCKHAND



## FreeBarnacleBill (Jun 27, 2020)

Lost Key Marina Dry Storage offers you the opportunity to get paid to work in Paradise! Located in West Pensacola on beautiful Big Lagoon and overlooking Gulf Islands National Seashore, LKMDS is the closest marina to Pensacola Pass. It is a smaller facility with room for only 140 vessels, which makes for a great low-key work environment.

The Dockhand assists the fork lift operator and Harbormaster in staging vessels (docking, washing outer hull, flushing motors) and in greeting and serving boat owners and their families and guests.

This is a full-time customer service position with benefits including health insurance and vacation/PTO days. Hourly pay is highly competitive. While boating experience is preferred, if you have a positive attitude and are willing to learn various Marina skills you have a place on the team.

The perfect candidate:

Works well as a team member and follows Marina procedures and duties,
Is able to operate Marina equipment and boats (or willing to learn to do so),
Is able to converse and interact in a friendly manner with customers and their guests,
Is able to be outside for extended periods of time and perform physical tasks such as climbing in and out of boats and lifting objects up to 50 lbs.,
Is able to assist Harbormaster and fork lift operator with projects in and around Marina, keeping grounds neat and orderly, and perform other duties as needed.
Come join our professional team members who enjoy working the waterfront and its laid-back environment. Call Harbormaster Joe Urquhart today at (850) 861-9348


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They ever fix the dry storage building?


----------



## FreeBarnacleBill (Jun 27, 2020)

Due to start after Labor Day. Special Assessment done.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Good luck finding some help. Hope you all can get it back up and running full steam no matter who owns it. It takes a lot of $$$ and hard work to keep up in that environment. I swear the rules are stacked against the owners of marinas these days. EPA, Corp etc. It can be tough. Sincerely.


----------



## FreeBarnacleBill (Jun 27, 2020)

Looks like someone cleaned up the thread. Thank you. Marina is finally moving back to being the hidden jewel that it was before Sally; meantime a solid customer-friendly crew is on-hand. As an owner of a Sally-damaged rack (my 30-footer lay on her side for months thanks to prior mismanagement), I can tell you a lot of folks are happy with progress. Cheers.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FreeBarnacleBill said:


> Looks like someone cleaned up the thread. Thank you. Marina is finally moving back to being the hidden jewel that it was before Sally; meantime a solid customer-friendly crew is on-hand. As an owner of a Sally-damaged rack (my 30-footer lay on her side for months thanks to prior mismanagement), I can tell you a lot of folks are happy with progress. Cheers.


I did. I apologize.


----------



## FreeBarnacleBill (Jun 27, 2020)

No apology necessary. Trust me, I feel everyone's frustration along with my own.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I’m glad to see LK moving in the right direction. 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## FreeBarnacleBill (Jun 27, 2020)

Amen!


----------

